# what other cars come close to the TT 225 but 4 door :)



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Sorry if this question keeps coming up.

As above what other cars come close to the TT 225 with 4wheel drive system, xenon headlights, leather seats, power band?.

Thanks


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

There are a few no doubt but I cant think of any that has these plus the sexy looks and charm of the TT.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

If you're looking in roughly the same age/price bracket, I'd say the BMW Z4 and Porsche Boxster (stretching the budget slightly) would compete with the TT.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Spandex said:


> If you're looking in roughly the same age/price bracket, I'd say the BMW Z4 and Porsche Boxster (stretching the budget slightly) would compete with the TT.


Both 4wheel drive?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Nope RWD


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I can't think of one that has the looks & the practicality of the TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

For a little more money Nissan 350Z, Honda S2000, BMW Z4 . The S2000 and the 350Z are more of a driver's car but to me as a whole package, performance, interior/exterior design, security features, etc... the TT wins hands down.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Sandy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > If you're looking in roughly the same age/price bracket, I'd say the BMW Z4 and Porsche Boxster (stretching the budget slightly) would compete with the TT.
> ...


Fortunately, no. So they will both handle better than the TT. :wink:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Nope RWD


 Cheers that's what I thought so back to the original question? Lol



Hoggy said:


> Hi, I can't think of one that has the looks & the practicality of the TT.
> Hoggy.


 Hi, neither can I :wink:



TheVarix said:


> For a little more money Nissan 350Z, Honda S2000, BMW Z4 . The S2000 and the 350Z are more of a driver's car but to me as a whole package, performance, interior/exterior design, security features, etc... the TT wins hands down.


 I'm thinking the same and neither of them are quattro or even 4 wheel drive :x



Spandex said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


 sorry mate I asked for 4 wheel drive and your giving me all rear wheel drives and I dislike the rear wheel drive remembering the bmw urgh!!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought you were looking for things that could compete with the TT! Not things that are identical to it...


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Spandex said:


> I thought you were looking for things that could compete with the TT! Not things that are identical to it...


Lol not compete but with a 4 wheel drive system, xenon lights, leather seats, as I cannot seem to find one or are we looking at the only other which is the golf r32? But 3.2


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Sorry if this question keeps coming up.
> 
> As above what other cars come close to the TT 225 with 4wheel drive system, xenon headlights, leather seats, power band?.
> 
> Thanks


A Scooby STI fits the bill perfectly here.....

MUCH faster than the 225 as well, but also MUCH uglier too !!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

dextter said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this question keeps coming up.
> ...


That sounds like more like my kinda fun although I hear more problematic and pricier to repair too right?.
EDIT: I like the look of the STi  did I forget to mention similar specs


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Dexter has hit he nail on the head  
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Sandy said:


> dextter said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Sandy, I had a Scooby WRX first (quite a few years ago) but not for long, because as soon as you get one of those, you want an STI, and performance-wise, they really are good !
If you`re looking for a power-band, you`ve gone to the right place with an STI, as they suffer with quite a bit of turbo-lag if you get caught in the wrong gear, but f**k me, when that power kicks in, you`re gone !! [smiley=dude.gif] 
I don`t think they`re any more expensive, or problematic, to maintain than anything else though, but be warned, they DRINK fuel around town; I`m talking 19 mpg (only beaten for less mpg than the RX8 PZ that I owned, which was dire !!)

If you`re fancying one, give them a try, as I`ll be amazed if the performance is not enough for you !


----------



## horror (Feb 18, 2011)

By a difference in power, TT240, TT 3.2 and TT180 in that order.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

If you need rear seats like me there's even less that comes close to the TT imo


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Dexter has hit he nail on the head
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


Sandy, that particular one looks a bit strange to me, from the advert itself, ie: IIRC, the standard WRX is 225bhp, but the STI is 265bhp as standard, so a simple re-map takes it up around the 300bhp mark.

Have a look at some other bona fide STI`s mate....


----------



## mr spoon (Jul 27, 2014)

Having come from one, an MR2 turbo. Obviously no back seats, but a decent enough boot, real dual personality between comfortable and fast, and not crippling to run. Well built mechanically, parts are cheap and they're easy to fix.

Not the most subtle looking car ever made though, and they rust.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Or maybe an Evo :wink: 
What the insurance prices like 

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

horror said:


> By a difference in power, TT240, TT 3.2 and TT180 in that order.


Thanks I know the difference in power but I think J3SHF has hit the nail on the head, a [smiley=baby.gif] soon so have to sell up already [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

dextter said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Dexter has hit he nail on the head
> ...


Hi dextter, is there any obvious issues or signs of issues to look out for as you may have some background info on them?. Cheers


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mr spoon said:


> Having come from one, an MR2 turbo. Obviously no back seats, but a decent enough boot, real dual personality between comfortable and fast, and not crippling to run. Well built mechanically, parts are cheap and they're easy to fix.
> 
> Not the most subtle looking car ever made though, and they rust.


Well built engine but NOT suitable at all matey


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers (Apr 11, 2014)

Mazda 6 MPS, cheap, more power, 4wd, leather, xenons, all wrapped up in a dull looking Mazda shell with boy racer Lexus style lights as standard.
A most under rated car IMHO, Mazda make all these great drive trains shame they cant just stick em in FD rx7 shells.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

FraggleMeTimbers said:


> Mazda 6 MPS, cheap, more power, 4wd, leather, xenons, all wrapped up in a dull looking Mazda shell with boy racer Lexus style lights as standard.
> A most under rated car IMHO, Mazda make all these great drive trains shame they cant just stick em in FD rx7 shells.


I really dislike the look of madza but the rx7 has to be the best looking out the lot


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

R36 perhaps, or just get an S3 is you like the TT and just need practicality.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Danny1 said:


> R36 perhaps, or just get an S3 is you like the TT and just need practicality.


Hi Danny, r36 lovely but no money [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
S3 I wouldn't mind but again to pricey.
maybe the only options are a Scooby or Evo 8


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Sandy said:


> dextter said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Sorry Sandy, it`s about 8 or 9 years since I last owned my STI, so I can`t remember about any problems in particular. If you need to know more, have a look round on Scoobynet; their forum`s like this one, and you`ll find everything you need on there....
Must admit, I`ve owned a pretty big list of all "the usual suspects" car-wise, but never owned (or drove, even) an Evo. One little nugget I do remember about the Evo, though, is that they (certainly the older ones anyway) need a service every 6000 miles (and it may be as low as every 4k miles actually  ).....I`m not 100 % on that one, but I`m pretty sure that the Scooby is cheaper to run than the Evo.
Not much of a help mate; I know.....my apologies.

Oh, just of note above: Fraggle makes a good call regarding the Mazda 6 MPS.....
I`ve driven a couple of those, many moons back, and they are absolutely rapid as well, with a standard 256bhp under the bonnet, which feels like a good bit more when you drive it. I think Mazda were a bit conservative there, with their quoted power figures....
If you can live with the looks, which aren`t TOO bad IMHO, then you have a really well-equipped car that will fit all your needs, as they`re fast, stick to the road in all weathers, and a very comfy, practical place to be. Just be aware that the `56 plate and newer models are about £485 road tax, which maybe explains the rarity of these things. Seriously, I bet there`s not more than around 12-15 advertised for sale, country-wide, right now. Maybe there`s a good reason for that ?


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

It's a bit left field and I know the overall build quality won't match the TT however how about a Megane 225 Cup if you need some practicality or an R26 for a more focused drive?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Celica GT4 ST205

More power. Proper, permanent 4 wheel drive. Better brakes, Recaro's (so who needs leather), Motorsport history. Job done.

Get a Carlos Sainz version for 1/5000 rarity.

VT


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> Celica GT4 ST205
> 
> More power. Proper, permanent 4 wheel drive. Better brakes, Recaro's (so who needs leather), Motorsport history. Job done.
> 
> ...


Very capable car (ST 205), had two of them so far !


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Desmodave996 said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Celica GT4 ST205
> ...


its just hard to find a clean example now from what ive just seen... shame because it could be an ok looking car in mint condition.... what are the gains to be had from a simple map on the st 205?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Desmodave996 said:
> 
> 
> > Von Twinzig said:
> ...


About 300bhp IIRC.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

My first one with a blitz cat back back, 3" dp and a blitz ecu made 307 hp and 330 ft/lb, superb engine and very tuneable.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

I had 2 TTs but got rid of both of them...
I've a bug eye STI running somewhere North of 420bhp (roughly £10K spent on engine getting this and maintaining ultra reliability - spec sheet as long as your arm). Actually drives really nice round town (30 mpg driven very carefully on a run [better than standard car]) and is utterly savage when you floor it, goes through the revs so quick in every gear... Need the audible shift noise set down to 6000 RPM so I get time to change before I get to 8K revs, as I can't look down at the rev counter or I'd be off the road... 

Only 2 issues with it, it so loud it could wake the dead and the wife utterly detests it and refuses to be seen in it. She's on at me to get rid of it and get another TT... Would however part with the scooby were I to get the right price :roll:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Thanks dextter, I just thought I'd ask about anything you might know lol Also Mazda 6  I'm only in my very early 30's lol 


J3SHF said:


> It's a bit left field and I know the overall build quality won't match the TT however how about a Megane 225 Cup if you need some practicality or an R26 for a more focused drive?


Thanks but not into Renault cars.



Von Twinzig said:


> Celica GT4 ST205
> 
> More power. Proper, permanent 4 wheel drive. Better brakes, Recaro's (so who needs leather), Motorsport history. Job done.
> 
> ...


recaros are great toyota is okayish but your forgetting the 4 doors I need so please stick to the OP please lol 


MrQaud said:


> I had 2 TTs but got rid of both of them...
> I've a bug eye STI running somewhere North of 420bhp (roughly £10K spent on engine getting this and maintaining ultra reliability - spec sheet as long as your arm). Actually drives really nice round town (30 mpg driven very carefully on a run [better than standard car]) and is utterly savage when you floor it, goes through the revs so quick in every gear... Need the audible shift noise set down to 6000 RPM so I get time to change before I get to 8K revs, as I can't look down at the rev counter or I'd be off the road...
> 
> Only 2 issues with it, it so loud it could wake the dead and the wife utterly detests it and refuses to be seen in it. She's on at me to get rid of it and get another TT... Would however part with the scooby were I to get the right price :roll:


Hi, that's really putting me off mate, no not your misses lol the rumble of that defening exhaust system [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
went for a drive in one and my gosh it flies omfdays my heart jumped out of my mouth lol I'm worried the misses is gonna kill me with that sort of noise  
shute I'm stuck

Thinking golf gti and then start the modding process ?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

STI with prodrive exhaust isn't loud, just ticking over it barely makes any noise unless your right behind the exhaust.

For the record golf gti isn't 4WD so stick to your OP! :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

@j3shf sorry mate but no citronella Peugeot or Renault lol I wouldn't dare  :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Danny1 said:


> STI with prodrive exhaust isn't loud, just ticking over it barely makes any noise unless your right behind the exhaust.
> Are you being serious about that   I'll get one if it's true what your saying?.
> For the record golf gti isn't 4WD so stick to your OP! :lol:


Yeah I know but I'm losing my head in this one [smiley=behead.gif]
I would get an R32 but engine too big


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> STI with prodrive exhaust isn't loud, just ticking over it barely makes any noise unless your right behind the exhaust.
> 
> For the record golf gti isn't 4WD so stick to your OP! :lol:


Your right, the standard STI exhaust isn't loud. Trouble is though, with the standard exhaust you can't go that far tuning-wise due to the restricted exhaust gas flow... On my STI it has Roger Clark GT spec equal length headers and up pipe, full 3 inch bore Mongoose exhaust from the turbo back (all 3 cats removed) for maximum flow. It flies but it sounds like the coming of the apocalypse... Might have to try and find a high flow 3 inch resonated centre pipe...


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Celica GT4 ST205
> ...


Just in case you've lost the plot, this was your first post question......

"Sorry if this question keeps coming up.

As above what other cars come close to the TT 225 with 4wheel drive system, xenon headlights, leather seats, power band?"

No mention of doors, unless you've bagged a super rare 4D TT development mule 

VT


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Von Twinzig said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Von Twinzig said:
> ...


Absolutely correct then tell we were discussing I have a nipper on the way and in need of for doors but you are correct and apologies for the mix up lol I should have put down with 4 doors xenons and leather seats as a guide lol


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Why the need for 4wd? That's really the killer here.

Anyway ignoring that bit...

Focus ST 
Golf Gti
Golf R32

First two years of my little one and my hours of ratting with cars is so limited you might be better off with a comfy diesel rep mobile tbh.

Mk5 tdi did me well when I sold the z4m. Have now changed that for the R32. You say the engine is too big? Why? In terms of mpg or something else?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hark said:


> Why the need for 4wd? That's really the killer here.
> 
> Anyway ignoring that bit...
> 
> ...


Hello yes mpg at 20 is ridiculous

What do you get of a full tank.

Just had a look.at the R32 's OMG pricey


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea they hold their value compared to stuff if similar age. I've tried to look as a positive rather than a negative. I'm getting 23-25mpg with the odd run and lots of cold starts/10min commutes. Would have been no better in my old TT225 or an sti given the short distance each day.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sti will get you around 15-18mpg, evo is the same!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I guess your both right and I'm at a pause on what to get now lol 
Diesel [smiley=bigcry.gif] I never liked um :? 
Wish I could keep the TT as it's the dogss knackers lol


----------



## ttmk18n (Mar 16, 2013)

mazda rx8 but i would stick to the TT


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

If I had to pick a car that wasn't a TT it would be a Leon cupra r


----------



## Zig (May 22, 2012)

samgilding said:


> If I had to pick a car that wasn't a TT it would be a Leon cupra r


I've owned an mk4 gti
A mk4 R32 (quite heavily modded)
And a 225 Cupra R pushing 280hp

Considering a TT as the next (mk1 v6)

Out of the 3 I've owned the R32 was miles ahead. Solid, awesome engine, good looks, just a wicked car.

The Cupra is also a great drive. Don't feel as solid as R did but quick enough when the turbo comes in. I love the way it weights up in the corners.. Really is a good drivers car actually has a sharper turn in than the R32 but no where near the same amount of grip.. I had a blue haldex in the R though


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What about something like a Mk5 GtD?

I mean if mpg is a concern. ^


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> Sti will get you around 15-18mpg, evo is the same!


I must have a "one-off" STI then... If I drive it like a granny (totally off boost) on a long run I can get 29 - 30 mpg. I know it sounds like BS but I've done the maths on it... Andy Forrest who mapped it said it would make better MPG than the standard car off boost... Mind you if I drive it like I stole it then I get around 19 - 20 mpg...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

A mk2 5dr Audi S3 remapped would be the perfect balance in your situation if you can find one in budget.

Remapped ~310bhp. , with hp fuel pump ~ 340bhp

Sent from my iPlod


----------



## chigmuss (Jan 14, 2005)

Per a few comments above, the R32 or S3 stands out as the obvious choices. But in preparation of flamage....the ed30 remapped I recently sold was way more fun than my present TT. My point being though why the necessity for 4WD? From my understanding of the tt system it spends almost all the time in fwd mode, only switching power out back when front drive is lost, does your driving often push the tt into doing that? Your options would open up quite a bit more without needing the 4WD element.


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Zig said:


> samgilding said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to pick a car that wasn't a TT it would be a Leon cupra r
> ...


Yeah the V6 engines are awesome hardly ever hear of a problem with one either if they weren't so expensive compared to a BAM I'd have one in my TT lol. Cupra R is good and a fair bit lighter too but they just feel cheap inside I think to be honest compared to a TT or an R32. But they look hot from the outside and have brembos standard  and then there's the S3 which are SO overpriced for what you get!


----------



## Zig (May 22, 2012)

chigmuss said:


> From my understanding of the tt system it spends almost all the time in fwd mode, only switching power out back when front drive is lost, does your driving often push the tt into doing that? Your options would open up quite a bit more without needing the 4WD element.


This is true but your missing the point.

Any FWD/RWD car will undesteer/overteer when pushed too hard in a corner or spin up off the line.. The haldex system kind of predicts when the wheels are going to spin and send a relative amount of power to the rear to stop it from happening, it lets you corner faster.. its more stable in the wet, better in the snow etc. The only problem is the stock haldex ecu is too slow to react which makes the system feel sluggish.. If you can lay your hands on a blue one your winning


----------



## Zig (May 22, 2012)

samgilding said:


> Zig said:
> 
> 
> > samgilding said:
> ...


 I suppose you jsut got to accept a compromise. The R32 had horrendous running costs but really strong residuals (bought for 6.4k sold for 7K after 2.5 years)

And yeah the Cupra does feel cheap inside but......


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

4wd haldex unsteers as well. They do grip well but handle they don't.


----------



## Zig (May 22, 2012)

Hark said:


> 4wd haldex unsteers as well. They do grip well but handle they don't.


Thought that was more to do with the chassis than the actual haldex?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hark said:


> What about something like a Mk5 GtD?
> 
> I mean if mpg is a concern. ^


Thanks for your suggestions which are well appreciated but I think I'm going to go for an a3 2litre tfsi as they seem to be more my budget and can be tweeked up later on I hope. 


Wak said:


> A mk2 5dr Audi S3 remapped would be the perfect balance in your situation if you can find one in budget.
> 
> Remapped ~310bhp. , with hp fuel pump ~ 340bhp
> 
> Sent from my iPlod


 Sorry don't have that kind of budget or that would be my first choice  
What can I get out of the above for mentioned tfsi I know it's no 4wheel drive as my options are now limited?. Oh it is 4wheel drive  Something like this but obviously not this one as he likes fun in the snow :lol: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/291243803718?nav=SEARCH



chigmuss said:


> Per a few comments above, the R32 or S3 stands out as the obvious choices. But in preparation of flamage....the ed30 remapped I recently sold was way more fun than my present TT. My point being though why the necessity for 4WD? From my understanding of the tt system it spends almost all the time in fwd mode, only switching power out back when front drive is lost, does your driving often push the tt into doing that? Your options would open up quite a bit more without needing the 4WD element.


I seriously like the handling of the 4wheel system as I feel it grips the road more when driving like a psycho lol only kidding :roll: yes I've always wanted one and now can't seem to let it go  4wd I mean.

Cupra r too plasticky if there's such a word :lol: and ugly inside so wouldn't touch it sorry.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Zig said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > 4wd haldex unsteers as well. They do grip well but handle they don't.
> ...


Read up on Haldex controller


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hark said:


> Why the need for 4wd? That's really the killer here.
> 
> Anyway ignoring that bit...
> 
> ...


I just like the handling lol

OK the ST wouldn't even go there unless you want to be replacing tyres most of its life as the car is too quick for the chassis and burn out the front tyres  also ride is too noisy and hard as my mate had one for 6 months and sold it.
The GTi I was looking into them but in two minds lol
either can't find it with leather or too high mileage and the price of the high milers wt*


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Front wheel drive handles better than 4wd in the dry. The grip from the 4wd is great in the wet but the R 'handles' no better than the TT. I think you are after outright grip rather than handling.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I think I want an R32 golf but funds are short and cars are very pricey [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## squarehead94 (Dec 21, 2013)

Scoobs are chav wagons nowadays :/ don't really see many tts kicking about in comparison. 
If you want more power, just ihi turbo it for 350bhp!


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

You say you want an r32 now but they're pricey, how about the A3 3.2 sportback? Same car different badge!


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Your having a kid, your priorities change, get a decent diesel and a remap, failing that you keep the TT and the other half gets the practical family car?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

squarehead94 said:


> Scoobs are chav wagons nowadays :/ don't really see many tts kicking about in comparison.
> If you want more power, just ihi turbo it for 350bhp!


Lol that's funny as the misses doesn't like it either :lol: 
Not just about the power mate as need a 4 door too.


J•RED said:


> You say you want an r32 now but they're pricey, how about the A3 3.2 sportback? Same car different badge!


same car different bad be yes but looks nooooooo [smiley=bigcry.gif] unless it's a black edition or kitted with RS3 bumper leathers etc sorry I know I'm being fussy lol buy it's hard to match up to the tt as ive come to learn and at a price that's right. Honestly I can afford 5 k and that's it so not much in most people's eyes but that's living in London for you.


Trig said:


> Your having a kid, your priorities change, get a decent diesel and a remap, failing that you keep the TT and the other half gets the practical family car?


Trig, your right but diesel [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I was never a fan 
Other issue is that she doesn't want to drive either had a licence but fed up of driving so maybe a second car don't know yet.
I've found an R32 golf but from pics and messaging the guy he says it's selling at 5500 only because of the mismatch door and panels so been accident damaged


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Sandy said:


> Trig, your right but diesel [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I was never a fan
> Other issue is that she doesn't want to drive either had a licence but fed up of driving so maybe a second car don't know yet.
> I've found an R32 golf but from pics and messaging the guy he says it's selling at 5500 only because of the mismatch door and panels so been accident damaged


So, you have to get rid of your TT, which isnt practical and replace it with something that gives the same smiles per miles as the TT while she can drive but refuses too?
What happens if you are out and she need to get the kid somewhere...?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Trig said:



> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Trig, your right but diesel [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I was never a fan
> ...


Try telling a woman who doesn't give a shoot about cars hahaha she hates my car as it's impractical. I don't know what to do as I'm so happy with my tt that I don't wanna let it go but kind of being forced as it's my baby who should really come first here and im taliing about the new born to be bot the car.


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Got one at 6 and one at 12 now, 6 in the back, 12 in the front, missus drives her own car...
Theres no reason to have 2 practical cars and if shes looking after the youth then its her than needs a practical car...
I spent years driving everyone around, cancelling plans working random hours so i could pick people up and drop them off at work/school/nursery believe me you do not want to get into that place, had to get rid of my car as it wasnt practical, weird that, 4 door saloon, she got the TT I had a BM estate then she changed jobs i got the TT and shes got an IX35....

But i digress, get her driving again....


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't think you've got enough for a decent R32, I think they are great cars but 5k it's going to be a bit ropes surely, why not a MK5 GTI, have they just about got into the 5k mark yet for something sub 100k?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Yeah the r32 are too pricey for me tbh and yes been looking at the gti but the lights are not xenon and look awful. See I'm being fussy aren't I? .
some golfs NOT gti have quattro others have black leather some have bose others don't argh [smiley=bigcry.gif] see can't will unless I buy one and start modding different parts from different golf's apart from the quattro system.
I know the gti are great cars but also way too many on the road unlike the tt hence partially why I bought it.
Sorry I'm being a pain lol


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Wouldn't this be the best match

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p

VAG build quality, remap at a later point to 250bhp, 4 doors, it's not 4WD but surely that is the least important of all your criteria and probably worth compromising.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

@Trig, I think your right as ive had to be a taxi for family and it's a pain but had to be done lol
I know I dint want to be getting into that again as it really took the wizz and draining too.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Yeah the r32 are too pricey for me tbh and yes been looking at the gti but the lights are not xenon and look awful. See I'm being fussy aren't I? .
> some golfs NOT gti have quattro others have black leather some have bose others don't argh [smiley=bigcry.gif] see can't will unless I buy one and start modding different parts from different golf's apart from the quattro system.
> I know the gti are great cars but also way too many on the road unlike the tt hence partially why I bought it.
> Sorry I'm being a pain lol


I know you know this already but you don't have the budget to be that picky :mrgreen:

I think the simple answer is the car that matches every single point doesn't exist, something has to give.

You need to bite the bullet, go test drive a MK5 GTi


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Wouldn't this be the best match
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p
> 
> VAG build quality, remap at a later point to 250bhp, 4 doors, it's not 4WD but surely that is the least important of all your criteria and probably worth compromising.


It's red [smiley=bigcry.gif] can I have a black one lol seriously has to also be black 
That is a 3 door and hasn't got leather.

Okay has to be black with leather 4doors at the least

Ok J3SHF I'll go and test drive one and then see what I think


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Now that's the kind of thing you can be picky about, hang on


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Now that's the kind of thing you can be picky about, hang on


Lol :lol: my misses is looking at me funny


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

What about this

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

With Xenons and a roof too

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Volkswagen-Go ... 4adc9f2ce0


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> What about this
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


361 miles away [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It looks pretty nice tbh but why if the cars a wolf under sheeps clothing?. I've seen a few last week on trader but far away


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> With Xenons and a roof too
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Volkswagen-Go ... 4adc9f2ce0


That one looks nice but I'll never trust the seller :lol:


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

No comment :mrgreen: , I'll see if there's any for sale in Surrey though :lol:


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Sandy said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > What about this
> ...


That's called Sod's law


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> No comment :mrgreen: , I'll see if there's any for sale in Surrey though :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > J3SHF said:
> ...


Tell me about it :x


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Blues not bad

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

They do a four motion but not gti :x 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Why is the 4WD such a necessity btw


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Blues not bad
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


Hmm one other issue sprung to mind? If he scammed me I couldn't really do anything but break a couple of his bones but if I bought off a trader I'd have rights as a buyer?. So may dilemmas 

I dint know lol I think it the next best thing to control as ive had loads of front wheel drives and now this new toy feels absolutely stuck to the ground when I'm tearing down the motorway or sharp bends. Maybe I'm wrong but the drive feels a lot safer for me.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

A couple of points, unless you drive like a complete numpty (you can answer that :mrgreen: ) a modern fwd like the Golf will provide more than enough mechanical grip unless you have either entered a bend far too fast or misjudged the road to have excessive under steer or liftoff oversteer.

I have to admit at the 5k budget I'd much rather buy privately than from a dealer, I doubt you have much come back at all from some trader flipping cars for a profit. On that not he's not selling cars for shits and giggles so if it's up for 5500 I'd reckon on it being more like 4-4.5ks worth and may have had an issue fixed or be hiding something else.

I'm not saying a private person isn't doing the same, I've always gone with a printed list of stuff to check specific to whatever car I'm looking at and made my own decision. Your just as likely to have a dealer try to hide a blown head gasket as a private buyer. Do your checks, look at the condition and history, drive it properly, test everything and you'll be no worse off in my opinion and will find a comparitable car for £500 - £1000 less than a dealer.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> A couple of points, unless you drive like a complete numpty (you can answer that :mrgreen: ) a modern fwd like the Golf will provide more than enough mechanical grip unless you have either entered a bend far too fast or misjudged the road to have excessive under steer or liftoff oversteer.
> 
> I have to admit at the 5k budget I'd much rather buy privately than from a dealer, I doubt you have much come back at all from some trader flipping cars for a profit. On that not he's not selling cars for shits and giggles so if it's up for 5500 I'd reckon on it being more like 4-4.5ks worth and may have had an issue fixed or be hiding something else.
> 
> I'm not saying a private person isn't doing the same, I've always gone with a printed list of stuff to check specific to whatever car I'm looking at and made my own decision. Your just as likely to have a dealer try to hide a blown head gasket as a private buyer. Do your checks, look at the condition and history, drive it properly, test everything and you'll be no worse off in my opinion and will find a comparitable car for £500 - £1000 less than a dealer.


valid point taken into consideration as I'm not s total crack pot and do know my way around cars as I've had a fair few good and bad ones so going to have to bite the bullet and check out these gti's

what do you think?, direct shift gearbox or manual?
0-60 in 6.5 seconds quite impressive.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Its got damage from what i can see with mismatched paint work rusty wings and god knows what else.  
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171443245759?nav=SEARCH


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Sandy said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171443245759?nav=SEARCH


It's on V car and been damaged repaired, rusty wings sounds like a poor repair job to me, unless that's a common fault on MK5's

I can't comment on how reliable the Mk5 DSG is but if it is a reliable box then I'd not be fussed over either option. Our Mercedes has flappy paddles and I like driving it as much as my manual TT.

I'd have thought a remapped GTi will be as quick as the R32


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171443245759?nav=SEARCH
> ...


 yes of course itd be fast or maybe even faster but no xenons hahaha I'll fit some in  
I noticed the vcar too and think hmm maybe not then but it is cheap lol
I wonder if it's the same as the tt dsg and not its time to Zzzz as wife's giving me the eye :roll: lol


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

How rude of me 

Good night and thanks for your help I really appreciate it.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol, look forward to hearing if a test drive makes it a contender :mrgreen:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I'm back as the mrs is busy for a few mins lol

Still thinking a r32 for all the extras  he's got an issue with reverse gear but all forward gears work but goes into limp mode whatever that is when going over a certain speed.
5495 or sensible offers what are your thoughts on that 123000 miles actually here's the add as it's easier. 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261598189587?nav=SEARCH


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Sandy said:


> I'm back as the mrs is busy for a few mins lol
> 
> Still thinking a r32 for all the extras  he's got an issue with reverse gear but all forward gears work but goes into limp mode whatever that is when going over a certain speed.
> 5495 or sensible offers what are your thoughts on that 123000 miles actually here's the add as it's easier.
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261598189587?nav=SEARCH


He bought it a month ago and has now has it into a garage that has probably diagnosed a bloody expensive fix :mrgreen: hence why he is trying to get shot of it and unload onto someone else to find out. Service history upto 70k so it's been unloved for half it's life too, not sounding like a winner :mrgreen:

I don't know these boxes but it may be the same failed mechatronic unit like the TT that's at fault.

I'd still rather find a tidy GTI and have it remapped.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back as the mrs is busy for a few mins lol
> ...


 Yeah so i sent him a polite message stating he's no way getting anything close to 5k due to the extensive costs it would take to get this vehicle back on the road and that's if it's not a gear box replacement with a no offence added for safety.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/251648492159?nav=SEARCH


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Sandy said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/251648492159?nav=SEARCH


You'll get bored in five minutes, in just a 2.0 FSI in drag and that's being kind to it :mrgreen:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/251648492159?nav=SEARCH
> ...


I'm sure it's says gt fsi 200 bhp in the description ?lol too good to be true eh?.

Okay back to square two :-|


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Best R32 rep in the country but looks better than the real thing, so not an accurate rep at all then, lol the crap some people put in adverts... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Sandy said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


148 bhp having a quick look, doubt it's 200bhp as that would be the GTI's output.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Yes spoke to the guy


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Maseratti quattro is pretty close.

Course in that case its quattroporte instead of quattrodriveh ,not a bad looking 4 door however


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> Maseratti quattro is pretty close.
> 
> Course in that case its quattroporte instead of quattrodriveh ,not a bad looking 4 door however


Oh thanks I'll be expecting delivery when you've raised the funds and signed the documents over in name :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hiya

As you've posted a few R32s up...

Worth checking the year. Anything pre March 06 is £280 tax, after thats it's the £500. Mine is a very early March 06 and so just dips in to the lower tax. I paid £9800 for mine, dealer. Needed some prep but its in good nick generally fsh hpi clear. This was cheapest 55/06 plate with less than 80k for sale in a while.

That vcar one is cheap even for a cat D. But if it was written off when only 6 months old it must have done something like £15k worth of damage!!

Wouldn't touch the one with dodgy gearbox. Its same issue as on TT and can be anything from few hundred up to £2k to fix. Mines a manual. Dsg is awesome but I already have a money pit car sat in my garage, I cant have another one on the drive.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hark said:


> Hiya
> 
> As you've posted a few R32s up...
> 
> ...


Hello there, thanks for the advice on the tax bands as I didn't realise dvla were screwing us inside out for everything but our briefs, What a joke but let's leave it at that or I may say something someone may not like :x

I think I will leave the R32 as it's to costly and didn't even contemplate the failed box one unless he was selling for 3 lol 
so I think i will go for the Golf GTi on recommendation although there are tens of thousands out there so not going to be so unique anymore 

Maybe i can unify it lol I'm sure the gti can be tuned for more power as I hoping if my tt is around the 265bhp mark the gti may need to be around the same similar which maybe costly as it has less bhp to start off with.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

But I bet its lighter and less transmission losses. I would imagine very little in it tbh. Gti is cheap to do basic tuning.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hi Hark, drove one Saturday and the cars very quick responsive handles well and needs a remap :lol: 
Little tweaks and the gti would be even better and yes very light in comparison to the TT quattro system and probably not even necessary and I'm kinda liking them although the cloth tartan seats are very very off putting :x and it's a golf and not a tt 
The TT gets heads turning everywhere I go  can't imagine letting go of it but what can I do but force myself to let go of this beauty I looked all over England for.
BTW this golf I went to see was a DSG and the engine rattled like a black taxi cab  100420 miles and sounds like it's been thrashed about the place with no thought.
Very quick car for 200bhp but shame about the noisy engine.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Might be right but worth reading up on as i dont think they are the nicest sounding engine at idle. I was walking back to mine the other day as a mk5 Gti drove passed in the car park, it also had an annoying slightly diesel noise at low speed.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I've had a good read and no one seems to say anything regards any problems with the car it self but now I'm really worried as my 140K tt is quiet like a mouse and I hate tappety engines  
Gosh what to do.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... 24qd57tph2


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Quite a few similar threads. Many saying its characteristic of the engine.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hark said:


> Quite a few similar threads. Many saying its characteristic of the engine.


OMG! !!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hark said:


> http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,64828.0.html?PHPSESSID=2ngvgkejd3ofg8rd24qd57tph2


What am I to do now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I couldn't see the post, what was it saying?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I have had my Mk5 GTI 2005 for few months now.

I love the car to bits.. BUT when the car warms up it sounds like a derv lol

From cold it sounds perfect but slowly as it gets warm the worse it sounds, only on tick over. I have read that they suffer with noisey injectors but also read it can be the chain tensioner.

Yes mine as well !
Probably is the chain and tensioner, my car is under warranty and I spoke to the garage I got the car from, they said it's normal and they all sound like that !
Can't say I impressed with that, not really sure what to do about it now...


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Re: MK5 2.0 tfsi Sounds like diesel

« Reply #4 on: April 07, 2013, 09:17:53 PM »

Mine was bad when I bought it, had the chain & tensioner done and its much better, still noisy but its fuel system noise now.

My chain was fully rubber ducked, there was play in the links and I could even twist the chain...

Bonjourno Pat, I'm sure you of all people know of a good VAG Specialist to take a look at it for you!

en: 0-Receive: 0Posts: 5

Re: MK5 2.0 tfsi Sounds like diesel

« Reply #11 on: June 22, 2013, 05:22:42 PM »

Have been reading about all these noisy cam chains and tensioner s for a while now as my axx engine code mk5 had developed a rattle on idle but went after 2000 rpm once oil pressure built up, so ordered parts from vw, chain tensioner and oil pick up pipe and gasket, decided to do it this morning wasn't to bad to do about 2 hours. And now it's perfect. So my advice is get it done as it makes so much difference


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Every car has one thing or another that potentially needs money spent, just go and drive one and be mindful of budgeting for getting the cam chain done if that's what is required.

Just because people have commented it sounds like a diesel doesn't mean that it's an unpleasant engine noise.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

From all the responses it sounds like the chain and tensioner causing this issue.

The gti I drove was an axx code engine as the car sounded horrible right from the work go but funnt i didnt tell the garage I was coming to view it and just randomly turned up and found the car very warm so it had been driven before I got to it so not sure what the start up from cold would have been like.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Every car has one thing or another that potentially needs money spent, just go and drive one and be mindful of budgeting for getting the cam chain done if that's what is required.
> 
> Just because people have commented it sounds like a diesel doesn't mean that it's an unpleasant engine noise.


Honestly it did sound like a diesel and I was quite shocked with only 100420 miles on the clock. As I mentioned mine has 140000 and not a peep.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Not surprised with a million mile on it


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Not surprised with a million mile on it


Oops lol 100400 hahaha


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Okay worst case scenario cam tensioner and chain, sounds like a costly job?, anyone confirm a rough price as these cars a stupidly high priced for the issue it has.
I spoke to the guy at the garage and he said he'd have his in house mechanic take a look and get it sorted whatever it is so would this be an ideal car as it was in very good condition apart from the noise although I'm really worried that it has a dsg gearbox and I've read and also Hark mentioned the cost of repairing them.  
It was a smith ride compared to the tt and held the road well, I felt safe in it is what I'd say.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

From a quick read it sounds like a £600-£800 job if you don't need the tensioner doing, most don't from what I saw, otherwise it's another £300


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF I think some text was missing

I have a 55 plate GTI with an AXX engine, and mine is noisy at idle too. From reading around all the FSI/TFSI forums, the consensus seems to be, if it definitely sounds like a diesel from inside the cabin, then you should have it fixed. You don't hear the sound any more after 1200-1500 rpm as the load then takes the slack out of the cam chain.

The solution is to have the cam chain and tensioner replaced, and if you're unlucky the adjuster, which adds £280 to the bill - the cam chain, tensioner and gaskets run to just £100-120, but there is a few hours of labour involved, and a special toolkit is needed to do the work.

I'm sure a lot (most?) people have a diesel sounding tickover to some extent, but I'd be interested to know how many people's idle sounds like this on the inside?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AZ0s1im ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> From a quick read it sounds like a £600-£800 job if you don't need the tensioner doing, most don't from what I saw, otherwise it's another £300


That sounds like a big gamble if it will cost that much 

The fella says few hours to do the job whatever few is lol


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Sandy said:


> J3SHF said:
> 
> 
> > From a quick read it sounds like a £600-£800 job if you don't need the tensioner doing, most don't from what I saw, otherwise it's another £300
> ...


The car chain kit is circa £200 excluding the tensioner so what the few hours labour adds on to it then.


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

4 door n better than a tt. Rs4


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Sorry I meant from the post I sent the fella who has replaced his not the garage where I viewed the gti. 
That was a low miler what I had seen and very local as I just wanted an idea of what they were like to drive but now a little sceptical about any I'd be viewing 100's of miles away. Why if they turn out to be worse then it's time and extra money wasted in fuel.
I've seen a lovely one 351 miles away and that's far  [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
But possibly too good to be true?.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... gcode=visc


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

sweeney23 said:


> 4 door n better than a tt. Rs4


Yeah give me some of your bank balance


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sandy said:


> sweeney23 said:
> 
> 
> > 4 door n better than a tt. Rs4
> ...


Me personally m135i which I am going for


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

Or go all out a rs6


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

sweeney23 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > sweeney23 said:
> ...


Me no likey [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

Might not like but tears rings round the tt lol


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

sweeney23 said:


> Might not like but tears rings round the tt lol


Depends on who's tt your ring a ting a roseying around lol


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Looking at the R32 golf but this doesn't have leather seats?. Didn't the all come with leather seats?.


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but the 3000gt/stealth turbo is quite a bit of car for the money. Even a late model in good condition goes for decent prices compared to supras and RX8's.

Very little money will get you north of 450 whp (~600 HP at the crank). Comes standard with Leather+awd, and xenons can easily be retrofit into the later generation projectors. It's one of the few cars I'd trade my TT for (mainly because every other car I want, nobody sane would trade for a TT lol).


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Looking at the R32 golf but this doesn't have leather seats?. Didn't the all come with leather seats?.


I`ve owned one mate (Mk V), and I must admit, I thought they all had leather seats too ?

I must be mistaken.......unless the memory`s fading, which is probably more likely !


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

crono35 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but the 3000gt/stealth turbo is quite a bit of car for the money. Even a late model in good condition goes for decent prices compared to supras and RX8's.
> 
> Very little money will get you north of 450 whp (~600 HP at the crank). Comes standard with Leather+awd, and xenons can easily be retrofit into the later generation projectors. It's one of the few cars I'd trade my TT for (mainly because every other car I want, nobody sane would trade for a TT lol).


 and the insurance would be a killer being a import ?



dextter said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the R32 golf but this doesn't have leather seats?. Didn't the all come with leather seats?.
> ...


 So your saying it didn't have leather interior mate?. This is an 06 plate. Phase II alloys but the seats are a put off.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Check this one out  http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Sandy said:


> crono35 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but the 3000gt/stealth turbo is quite a bit of car for the money. Even a late model in good condition goes for decent prices compared to supras and RX8's.
> ...


No Sandy, mine DID have leather seats mate. I was responding to you saying that you were looking at one without leather seats, and I was saying that I thought ALL of them had leather.........yes ?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Dextter, I think the seller had taken the leather interior out although he states r32 cloth interior?. :?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Looks like that r32 is a no go as the guy isn't answering his phone anymore :x


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

What about a audi s4 b5 2.7 bi turbo?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

cam69 said:


> What about a audi s4 b5 2.7 bi turbo?


 A bit old aren't they?.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

True I love them there getting rare now to.my friend has a avant version that running 320bhp.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

It's really nice but way out of my league and pocket


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have an 02 allroad (same engine in an a6 avant body). It's fast for what it is- a nice luxury family hauler. It was either the allroad or a minivan.

There was an episode of "are you faster than a *******" where someone in an s4 avant took home the money... it's a very capable and versatile chassis.

Back on topic, do all import cars get higher insurance, or do you mean imported as in brought in from another country? I live in the US so I'm unfamiliar with how it works. I had a 3000gt and it was relatively cheap to insure here.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

crono35 said:


> I have an 02 allroad (same engine in an a6 avant body). It's fast for what it is- a nice luxury family hauler. It was either the allroad or a minivan.
> 
> There was an episode of "are you faster than a *******" where someone in an s4 avant took home the money... it's a very capable and versatile chassis.
> 
> Back on topic, do all import cars get higher insurance, or do you mean imported as in brought in from another country? I live in the US so I'm unfamiliar with how it works. I had a 3000gt and it was relatively cheap to insure here.


Import cars for some stupid reason costs more on insurance as ive had a few back in the day. Was thinking a mitsubishi Evo 4 but insurance is 3x more than even a V6 quattro :x
We call them grey imports in the UK Japanese cars, not sure about other brands to be honest but these cars are deadly with the insurance companies who rip your heart out through your eye socket.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

3.2l quattro how many miles to the gallon at cruising and pushing it? 
Motorway too?.
Thanks


----------



## admur (Aug 25, 2014)

With a nipper on the way, BHP shouldn't be your main focus, NCAP should be! I know as I have 3 little ones! Daily car is an s-max and my fun car is a TT. It's a good compromise...

If you have to have one car, get as new as possible, preferably with isofix mounts for the little ones seat, then look at power and tune ability.

Said already, but I would get the newest, most powerful A3 4 door you can get your hands on. Great tune ability, familiar quality and extremely reliable - and SAFE for the little one.

Just my 2c


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just in response to the R32 seats...

A couple out there with cloth seats, think it may have been a no cost option.

The cloth sports seats with harness holes are quite nice to be honest.

Mpg - I'm getting 23-25 mpg. 28 is my best so far on a long run.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hark said:


> Just in response to the R32 seats...
> 
> A couple out there with cloth seats, think it may have been a no cost option.
> 
> ...


Cheers but that guy was a waste of time as he didn't reply to my messages or calls :?

This guy was another knobble head 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271705361979? ... 26_rdc%3D1


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I asked the eBay seller about the rear door being gapped out of proportion and why the rear bumper looked off colour and he said don't waste his time lol
I was asking sensible questions ?
He said call him so I did and he started mouthing off down the phone that he's a body builder and for me not to call him mate lol Funny thing that as he was texting mate this mate that through all his texts to me and when I said hang on a minute he said talk man to man and I replied are you being mature about the way your talking to me and he got upset and said forget it :lol: :lol: some people I don't know :?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Whats the road tax cost on a 06 r32?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Sandy said:


> Whats the road tax cost on a 06 r32?


That will depend on if it is before or after the changeover date in March.

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/advice/ro ... 004/28939/

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/advice/ro ... 005/33017/

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/advice/ro ... 005/33016/


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

David C said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the road tax cost on a 06 r32?
> ...


Thanks David C won't be going there as it's April 2006


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Sandy said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Need the reg number.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Oops 

It's too expensive [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Re06voa


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sandy said:


> Sorry if this question keeps coming up.
> 
> As above what other cars come close to the TT 225 with 4wheel drive system, xenon headlights, leather seats, power band?.
> 
> Thanks


Quite a few with four doors actually. I try and avoid them especially if they've got kids, so I always park in the far corner of the car park and keep fit with the extra walk. Better that than door dings! 

Sorry was that not what you meant?  :wink:


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Sandy said:


> Oops
> 
> It's too expensive [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Re06voa


You only need the reg number and make to check the tax rate anyway:
https://www.vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk/Default.aspx


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Whats with the spasticated tax bands these days ffs can't buy a decent car without getting shafted with road fund or fuel prices. :x


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

David C said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Oops
> ...


Cheers, I also wanted the history on it and sounds like a frontal impact with steering rack damage and the seller isn't quite making sense so that's another one I'll take a miss on. Manchester isn't too far but will be wasting my time as there's guarantee this cars even worth the trip with no road tax and the price he's asking for it with the damage cat D I'll pass.

Thank you all for your replies and I'll still bug you for info if tour happy to advise


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Just got back from swindon and drove my first r32 and what a time wasting arse hole :x 
supposedly 4 to 5 owners led to 8 in log book [smiley=argue.gif] but he swore we didn't talk about owners.
Had recaro bucket seats which were falling apart engine hissing away looked like back to the future flux capacitor part on top of the intake was the cause.
Engine was jumping out the bay.
Drive shafts were wobbling whilst in cruise mode.
bold near side tyre he mentioned he replaced the lower arm X2 which were evident but still causing some form of knocking. 
Argh [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I'm so tired I'm going to sleep


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Getting p***** off with the price of 500 road tax on the 3.2 v6 on later models :x


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, I can't think of one that has the looks & the practicality of the TT.
Hoggy. 

Dead right, I have had mine loaded with bricks and Timber (head in hands), went to local wood supplies for roof rafters etc, the yard guy said where`s your van mate, I pointed to TT, he just laughed, fact was it all went in as I knew it would.

As far as looks go the MK1 TT gets better with age, especially against the utter crap design wise of the latest vehicles.
Who wants a white car covered in glitzy LEDs. The inside is just gorgeous, who wants a cheap computer screen in place of those lovely aluminum dials.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

bobclive22 said:


> Hi, I can't think of one that has the looks & the practicality of the TT.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Dead right, I have had mine loaded with bricks and Timber (head in hands), went to local wood supplies for roof rafters etc, the yard guy said where`s your van mate, I pointed to TT, he just laughed, fact was it all went in as I knew it would.
> ...


True and I say that with a passion for the mk1 tt but sadly a four door is very very soon needed for the little one  because I have to sell  and because there'll be a mini me soon.


----------



## nickhead (Sep 25, 2013)

The obvious answer is the Rs4! Bigger brother of the TT, but a slight price jump too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What about the mk6 Golf R more or less proper 4 seater TTS


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

nickhead said:


> The obvious answer is the Rs4! Bigger brother of the TT, but a slight price jump too.


 way out of budget as I now have a budget of 7k not much but that's all I have.



YELLOW_TT said:


> What about the mk6 Golf R more or less proper 4 seater TTS


 come on yellow the price  
I don't mind the R32 but still got a tight budget to work on  
Too many 3 door out there or high priced ones with high priced road fund to pay.


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Saphire cosworth ? loads of fun, quick and 4 doors


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Spliffy said:


> Saphire cosworth ? loads of fun, quick and 4 doors


That was my old time dream lol fast but too old now.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Got myself a dsg paddle shift motor and collecting on Saturday. As ive left a £500 deposit

can someone advise me on how they shift, slow change or instant change when pressed pulled.
Thanks


----------



## kiz (Dec 5, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Got myself a dsg paddle shift motor and collecting on Saturday. As ive left a £500 deposit
> 
> can someone advise me on how they shift, slow change or instant change when pressed pulled.
> Thanks


put it into sports mode and they are quick but then the car drives round in a stupid gear everywhere.

General driving they are good but if you put your foot down a bit too far they drop gears to eagerly so you go from gradual acceleration to dropping to 2nd and flooring it - there are DSG maps that sort this out.

But gear change should be quick when using the paddle shift


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

kiz said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Got myself a dsg paddle shift motor and collecting on Saturday. As ive left a £500 deposit
> ...


Cheers kiz, gear shift is great with paddle shift but when driving around in d mode it's a little slow and when it's in sport mode it kicks in a little slow and wondering is this is how they are or am I wrong?. I'm sure the last one I drove was fairly quick at gear shift but that didn't have paddle shift?.

Thanks


----------

